# Lightroom making the screen flicker on my desktop



## banksiagirl (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi, I’m pulling my hair out with my computer using LR  CC subscription  at the moment.
Only Lightroom and Bridge are a problem.  Probably my GPU isn’t up to the job?  NVidia Quatro 600.
When I’m using LR the screen starts flashing wildly. I can stop it sometimes by CTR + ALT + delete opening the task manager,  it might stop flickering then if not I have to reboot it  It then is ok for a short time a before it plays up again but gets worse the longer I use it.
Exporting photos is hopeless, if I touch the mouse or keyboard the screen flashes like mad.
I disabled the Graphics processor in LR. Just checking the system info set it off until I shut that window.  I worried my pc is on its way out
The bridge problem is related to the GPU also.
ill


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 23, 2019)

Try downloading (from the manufacturer's website) and installing the latest driver for your video card. If that doesn't fix your problem,  go to Preferences->Performance and set "Use Graphics Processor" to Off. If that doesn't fix the problem, come back here for more suggestions.


----------



## camner (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a similar problem occasionally on my iMac (2015), and only within LR (starting with 8.4).  A reboot always solves the problem.


----------

